# can I use the fluval 20g co2 kit for my 20 gal tank?



## agh08 (Jul 22, 2013)

I have all I need except the co2
I have a 20 gal tank
A few plants, java fern, java moss,two other true plants and a val and some dwarf hair grass
I want to get some of my plants in better shape but what I really want is to get the dwarf hair grass all over the floor
The fluval 20g co2 kit is for 5-15 gal tanks
I don't have that many plants
I don't want to gass my fish either
Ill show you all a pic
What do you all think?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Look into DIY co2 as it is cheap as it gets and effective on tanks your size.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I agree. That kit is pretty cheap to get started, but over the long haul it will cost you I think. If those cartridges didn't last at least a month (doubtful), then I wouldn't even consider it. 

DIY can be very effective at that size tank and can even get to higher levels like in pressurized systems if you use more than one bottle at a time. I would give that a go first. If it becomes too big of a hassle, then get something different. Just a suggestion.


----------



## agh08 (Jul 22, 2013)

The diy is too inconsistant and I'm afraid of gassing my fish and there is no way to turn it off except taking it out, the excell I wouldn't try cuz I have all the plants that are not compatible invluding shrimp, Im guessing api co2 booster is the same, the health of my fish shrimp plants is my priority, I want a compressed one I guess one that won't gass my fish and change ph too much in other words a reliable working non dangerous one, I don't have that many plants, I tho want that dwarf hair grass floor tho, thanks


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

IMO, you have a higher chance of gassing your fish with a pressurized system than you do with a DIY. Most DIY systems produce about 1 bubble per second. Many, many have done it with pressurized, to include myself, but I can't say that I remember reading anyone doing it with DIY. As long as it is being spread through the tank you should be fine.

Excel is not a CO2 replacement. I would never recommend that if you had shrimp. Do you have enough light for the dwarf hair grass?

If you wanted pressurized, why not a real system? My initial point with that system is you'll make up the cost difference really fast having to buy those cartridges constantly. Not knowing how long they would last. You can get a decent CO2 standard regulator, paintball tank adapter, paintball tank (Dick's sporting goods fills 20oz pb tanks for $5) and diffuser for less than $140.


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

while it is possible to gas your fish with DIY CO2, it isnt easy. 

DIY is by far the cheapest bet for getting started. those 20g systems are really only good up to about ten gallons, and thats stretching it.


----------

